# Explaining Serial control in Cable company lingo?



## mojoTivo (Oct 11, 2003)

Howdy,

Just got my third SA Tivo (the Pioneer 810HS) and am using all of them in conjunction with Charter Cable's digital service. The STBs are all DCT-2224 models and, of course, the serial port on each is (as far as I can tell) disabled. They are all running 7.72 firmware, so they should be controllable if the ports were turned on. Right so far?

I've had a number of lengthy chats with CSRs in regional support and at the head-end office for the system I'm on. The challenge has been in explaining what the serial port is / is used for. Once I get past that, the show stopper is that Charter's "system" (as viewable by a CSR) in this area doesn't have a place to check "turn serial port on".

Tomorrow, I will be speaking with the person who "manages STB configuration" for my area. When I have this conversation, it would be very helpful for me to be able to explain what I am after in terms that he/she is familiar with. 

Specifically, when looking at Motorola "head-end" equipment, what is the serial port called? Is there a "feature code" to turn this on? What "screen" or "menu" is this likely to be found under on the Cable company's configuration equipment. In other words, I would like to tell the person "go to screen XX and look at item YY, that's what I'm talking about".

Second, can anyone think of what the "downside" might be for the Cable company to turn this on? I want to be prepared to say "there is no downside for turning this on", but when I do, what arguments might they have that I could try to address?

I hope that the more specific I can be in explaining this in their terms, the better chance I will have of getting some action. It is still possible (likely) that nothing will come of this, but I want to make the best case possible when I try. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

There's a lot more to it than turning it on. They have to write a script, test it, make sure it doesn't adversely affect other systems and then put it on the headends. In other words, you aren't going to get serial control.


----------



## mojoTivo (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mbernste _
> *There's a lot more to it than turning it on. They have to write a script, test it, make sure it doesn't adversely affect other systems and then put it on the headends. In other words, you aren't going to get serial control. *


Ok, I get that, and I know my chances are slim. However...

The necessary script already exists: We know this is true because Comcast and other cable companies have written and deployed it, we know that the folks at Tivo have seen it work and know what's in it, we also know that Motorola knows what needs to be in this script. While Comcast surely won't hand the script over to Charter, Tivo and Motorola should have no problem making it available, and both have incentive to do so.

Testing: True, this is a must, and this takes time and resources. Still, the results of testing by Tivo and Motorola should be available to Charter (per above) to mitigate the overall effort. I would like to point Charter directly to those results ("go to this website, or Motorola PDF, or whatever and see how easy and safe it is") so that they can consider providing this service to their customers.

So, a question for Tivo folks: Where can I point Charter to the information they need to make this as easy and inexpensive as possible? I'm looking for *specific* resources, not a blanket RTFM. Ideally, a URL or service document page number, or something.

Yes, it's a long shot but I'm willing to try a few more times. If I keep asking, they may still say no, but if nobody asks, they will surely do nothing.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

Your chances are less than zero, let me tell you why. I *have* Comcast and I made several phone calls and used other resources to get it turned on. They won't do it despite the fact that in ex-AT&T areas they have the scripts working.


----------



## mojoTivo (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mbernste _
> *Your chances are less than zero, let me tell you why. I have Comcast and I made several phone calls and used other resources to get it turned on. They won't do it despite the fact that in ex-AT&T areas they have the scripts working. *


Ouch! That really stinks! I assume that your are in an area that was Comcast before the merger? I guess only the AT&T folks ever got the goodies.

I'm sure you're right that Charter won't be any different. I have no delusions regarding sucess, but I haven't exhausted all my contacts in Charter yet and am willing to waste a couple more phone calls.

While undoubtely under the tight control of corporate HQ, the head-end that serves me is somewhat of an island for Charter in this state. As a smaller operation, I think I can get access to a technically savvy person or two with whom to state my case. There is no way they would do anything that corp-HQ doesn't allow, but they might just listen to me. Heck, nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

Take a look at this page from Charter -- it provides downloads of the relevant manuals. This includes the installation and troubleshooting manual for the DCT 2000.

One problem you will note is that Motorola identifies the port as a "Parallel Port" to be used for interfacing serial devices.

Sighs and sadness,

mds

ps: before calling listen to the sound track of Man of La Mancha


----------



## mojoTivo (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mdscott _
> *Take a look at this page from Charter -- it provides downloads of the relevant manuals. This includes the installation and troubleshooting manual for the DCT 2000.
> 
> One problem you will note is that Motorola identifies the port as a "Parallel Port" to be used for interfacing serial devices.
> ...


Thanks! Yeah, user guide page 2.3 "PARALLEL PORT" -- "Use this serial data connector..." gaak!

I wonder what this is called in the service and configuration manual? Prolly something like "PRINTER PORT - Use this port to serially transfer mumble codes in parallel..." 

P.S. regarding Man of La Mancha  -- LOL!!!

--mojoTivo


----------



## Sromkie (Aug 15, 2002)

I hate to be another cynic here, but you don't really have a shot at making this happen. Here's why:

1. The reps aren't trained on this functionality of the boxes at all. Because of this, you are lucky if you find a rep that even knows that there is a serial port on the box. If you do find a rep that knows of the port, they still weren't trained on it, so they would have no way of knowing how to activate it.

2. The only interface that the reps have to modify how your box functions is through a single system. Although there are quite a few changes that can be made, they all have to do with what services you can get or not get. 

3. It can probably only be done through a firmware update on your box. Unfortunately, reps don't have a way to do this for you. 

Now, I am not trying to say that there is no one that could do this for you, but it definitely won't be anyone that you can talk to in a call center. Either way though, good luck. Let us all know if you end up finding a solution.


----------



## bkeyport (Aug 15, 2003)

here's another factoid - If you have a serial port, AND Comcast found out about it, they'd deactivate your box saying it was needing an upgrade to a non-serial port box. 

How fun is that. 

Hope charter isn't THAT brain dead.


----------



## mojoTivo (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sromkie _
> *I hate to be another cynic here, but you don't really have a shot at making this happen. Here's why:
> 
> 1. The reps aren't trained on this functionality of the boxes at all... <snip>
> ...


*

Regarding points 1 & 2: Yes, that exactly matches my experience so far. When I spoke to the national support line, they didn't even know that the box had a serial ("What's that?") port, and the CSR hadn't heard of a Tivo. I got luckier at the head-end and spoke to a CSR that --did-- know about both (a Tivo fan himself) and confirmed that the CSR-accessible system had no option for doing anything with the serial port.

My next stop is with technical management (outside the customer support chain) and while little is likely to come of it, I think I'm getting close to someone who actually configures head-end equipment. We'll see.

Regarding point 3: From the posts by TivoPony and others on this site, I don't think a firmware upgrade is required. My STBs are running 7.72 and this exceeds the stated minimum required of 7.54. I think what is required is a "script" of the necessary "service codes" (right term?) needs to be written and then executed so that the right list/order of codes is sent to my STBs. Anyone know if this sounds right?

If I look at the sysinfo status screen on the DCT-2224, I see a series of codes updating in real-time... I assume that some combination of codes of this type would do it. Anyone know what a cable compay calls these codes? "Service Codes"? "Status Codes"? "MPEG Control Codes"???

I further assume that there is a configuration interface that cable engineers use, that is COMPLETELY different from the system that a CSR has access to. I would assume that the "engineer's interface" (to guess at the term) would have the necessary options, and that if I knew what those options were called (in the engineer's lingo) I could express myself better if I ever get to speak to one. I totally agree with all the cynics  that my chances of even speaking to one are slim, and getting him/her to pursue the change are slimmer, but what the heck.*


----------



## mojoTivo (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bkeyport _
> *here's another factoid - If you have a serial port, AND Comcast found out about it, they'd deactivate your box saying it was needing an upgrade to a non-serial port box.
> 
> How fun is that.
> ...


I wouldn't put it past any large MSO... 

Here's how I see this playing out. I keep pestering folks at Charter (as nicely as possible) until I get a firm no from someone who *actually* knows what I'm talking about. Then:

Best Case Scenario -- They tell me "No, go away!" but in the back of their mind they remember that somebody asked for this a few months down the line when more Tivo folks are complaining, and when they are speaking to HQ engineering about any configuration changes. They might say "Hey Joe, ya know, a few months back some wacko was pestering me to turn on this useless port. It didn't sound too hard, should we even look at it?" Joe, at HQ, will say "Nah, ignore it... well, nah... well, you can look, but don't change it without calling me back..." or some such.

Hey, a guy can dream can't he?


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

And then the change actually gets implemented [hey it IS a dream] ... but does Joe (or anybody) ever contact the Wacko who called... Or do they ever announce the change to anybody outside the engineering community...

Drat -- there goes the alarm.

mds


----------



## mojoTivo (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mdscott _
> *And then the change actually gets implemented [hey it IS a dream] ... but does Joe (or anybody) ever contact the Wacko who called... Or do they ever announce the change to anybody outside the engineering community...
> 
> Drat -- there goes the alarm.
> ...


ROFL!


----------



## ILubMyTivo (Oct 13, 2003)

<-- Has Charter
<-- Has a Digital Cable Box that works with the "serial" "parallel" "printer" port

Let me know if you want to compare notes.

I also know somebody that works for Charter in NC, but I don't know if they will be able to help you, I can check with him.


----------



## mojoTivo (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILubMyTivo _
> *<-- Has Charter
> <-- Has a Digital Cable Box that works with the "serial" "parallel" "printer" port
> 
> ...


Thanks, please do! The person I was going to speak to today is not in until tomorrow. I'm flying out on business tomorrow, but will try to make the call late tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## ILubMyTivo (Oct 13, 2003)

I am sorry, my friend does not work on the digital cable side of Charter, just the data / Internet side. He is checking into if he can get me a name. I'll let you know.

Also, I can send you a PM of my phone number if you want to compare notes on the cable boxes, I do not know the model number, and it does not say anything on the back. I can tell you that it just worked for me, plug serial in, configure tivo, and viola.

Let me know what information I can give, be glad to help.


----------



## mojoTivo (Oct 11, 2003)

Spoke to a few more folks at Charter today. Got an engineer who knew what I was talking about, and said he would call Motorola to get the scoop on what the task (configuring the serial port to allow channel changing) would entail. He said it would take a day or two and he would call me back. Nice guy and I believe sincere. I have his name and will call him next week if I don't hear anything. So, status is I haven't gotten a firm "no" quite yet.


----------



## mojoTivo (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILubMyTivo _
> *I am sorry, my friend does not work on the digital cable side of Charter, just the data / Internet side. He is checking into if he can get me a name. I'll let you know.
> 
> Also, I can send you a PM of my phone number if you want to compare notes on the cable boxes, I do not know the model number, and it does not say anything on the back. I can tell you that it just worked for me, plug serial in, configure tivo, and viola.
> ...


The model info for the boxes I have is on a sticker on the bottom of each box. The whole DCT-2000 series looks fairly similar otherwise.

Are you saying that the serial control on your box DOES work? Very cool! If this is with Charter, please PM me with your general location. If Charter has even one box where this works, I can tell the engineer that he can speak with the folks at your head-end.

Thanks!


----------



## ILubMyTivo (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mojoTivo _
> *The model info for the boxes I have is on a sticker on the bottom of each box. The whole DCT-2000 series looks fairly similar otherwise.
> *


I have a DCT2224/1161/ACDEG

EDIT: I do not know how to check the firmware of the box, if somebody could point me in the right direction I could tell you this information as well.



> _Originally posted by mojoTivo _
> *Are you saying that the serial control on your box DOES work? Very cool! If this is with Charter, please PM me with your general location. If Charter has even one box where this works, I can tell the engineer that he can speak with the folks at your head-end.*


Yes, and I live in Wausau, WI

EDIT: Just to clarify; yes, my serial connection did at one time work, however, I have had the cable box unhooked from my Tivo for some time. I used to have the movie channels which required the digital cable box so I hooked it up to my tivo and found the right hookup code. The problem that I ultimately made me disconnect was because I could not find a code that would go faster than the slow speed for the channel change. It drove me friggen nuts. Eventually I just disconnected the cable box and just use it as a tuner for a non tivo'd tv.

If you need me to hook it back up to see if I can get it working again, I should be able to do that for you.

Please note that I was using a Series 1 at that time, I have not hooked it up to my Series 2.



> _Originally posted by mojoTivo _
> *Thanks! *


NP, and I'd be glad to help in any way I can


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILubMyTivo _
> *I have a DCT2224/1161/ACDEG
> 
> The problem that I ultimately made me disconnect was because I could not find a code that would go faster than the slow speed for the channel change. It drove me friggen nuts. Eventually I just disconnected the cable box and just use it as a tuner for a non tivo'd tv.*


A word of caution -- at least with Comcast and DCT 2000 no code was necessary for serial to work...

The TiVo (besides sending IR through the blaster) sends an IR signal out through the front. There have been instances where people believed they were using serial but the cable box was being controlled by the IR from the from of the TiVo. A test covering receiver in front of the cable box is a good idea to make sure.

mds


----------



## ILubMyTivo (Oct 13, 2003)

Bah, now I am going to have to hook it back up just to confirm. I'll work on it tonight.


----------



## ILubMyTivo (Oct 13, 2003)

FYI - after thinking about it a lil bit more, I remember doing the IR emitter bit for a little while before switching to the serial cable. I could only get slow channel changes working either time, hence why I stopped using either.

I will still hook it back up and check tonight.


----------



## ILubMyTivo (Oct 13, 2003)

First, an apology. I very well may have been speaking out of turn when I said that I had this once working, based on tonights results, I am starting to doubt that fact. It was over a year ago and I do not remember clearly now.

My test so far was:

coax --> cable box --> coax --> tivo --> coax --> tv

And

tivo --> 1/8" plug serial to 9 pin serial cable --> 9pin serial adaptor on cable box

This did NOT work. Behavior was:

During Guided Setup, it prompted me for IR codes, though I believe I specified serial connection.

When trying to change channel, the video feed would go black, then return to the same channel (tivo thought that the channel changed). This means to me that the cable box is getting some sort of signal, but was not able to carry through on it.

Next steps:

It was suggested on the Cable/Satellite Box Compatibility & Codes List  that there may be some changes in behavior of the cable box depending on if the serial cable is plugged in during power up.

I did not check that tonight, I will Friday night when I get back in town. Tonight I did a power on with the serial cable plugged in, I was not aware of that particular recommendation.

Questions:

Mojo - obviously you have tried to do the hookup and it didn't work, what behavior did you see when you were at that point?


----------



## Mchero (Dec 20, 2001)

I am located in Concord, NH. I was originally with mediaone, then AT&T & now Comcast. I have a Phillips SA in the living room using IR blaster to my Motorola digital box.

i was told that the firmare in the cable box ILL allow channel changes from the Tivo serial. I was told that the new series 2 Tivos have the serial controll option in the cable box setup screen.

I ordered a refurbed 80hr Tivo ftom Tivo.com last Friday. I'll prob. see it this next Monday. I will connect/config it for serial controll in the upstairs bedroom (Also Motorola digital box). Will COMPLETELY cover the IR emitter on the Tivo & let you all know it it works or not.

I'm not sure if I can HACK the SA Phillips Tivo to open the menu options for serial controll.

Wish me luck!

Robert McHenry
Concord, NH


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mchero _
> * Will COMPLETELY cover the IR emitter on the Tivo & let you all know it it works or not.
> *


On the TiVo side you still need to have the IR receiver open -- so the peanut has something to talk to.

mds


----------



## Bucket772 (Oct 17, 2003)

I wonder if the Comcast people REALLY know how to turn the port on but don't want to so they can push their 'On Demand' feature. This in the hopes that people will think its like Tivo thus allowing them to sell more digital boxes. $$

Just a thought


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bucket772 _
> *I wonder if the Comcast people REALLY know how to turn the port on but don't want to so they can push their 'On Demand' feature. This in the hopes that people will think its like Tivo thus allowing them to sell more digital boxes. $$
> 
> Just a thought *


 Don't forget that they are deploying DVRs as well (Scientific Atlanta and Motorola).


----------



## mojoTivo (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILubMyTivo _
> *<snip>
> 
> Questions:
> ...


First, I should note that a couple of years ago when I first got a Tivo, I hooked up the serial cable and thought it worked. It turned out that it was using IR anyway, and disconnecting the serial cable had no effect. I was disappointed, but decided to live with it.

Now, the Tivo actually has a setup option specifically to try serial INSTEAD of IR. With the serial cable set hooked up, I go to settings and under "Changing Channels" (I think that's where it is, I'm about 3000 miles from my Tivo at the moment) I select "Serial" and run the test. The Tivo tries something for a moment (I don't see anything happen during this time) and then comes back and says something like "Serial control was not sucessful. Retry or use IR instead?"

The list of brands to try is short (4-6 total) and I suspect are mostly the same thing anyway (GI == General Instruments == Motorola: the former created the box, the latter just bought them and changed the branding). No difference among the brands.


----------



## Bucket772 (Oct 17, 2003)

I thought the same thing when I had my old Sony series 1 box. Hooked it up at thought wow, I got lucky. Then one day I was playing with the new camcorder that has nightshot. I had it pointed at the Tivo just as it was changing channels. Thats when I realized that it had an IR port on the front. I have since upgraded to a series 2 box in hopes that I could have the serial control. NOT. Called the slugs at Comcrap and the first two people that I called didn't even know what the port was. The "tech guy" knew a little more but said he was unsure when and if they would ever enable it. I plan to call several times a day to see how many different answers I get. 

I had a similar incident when I was trying to get a digital box that had an S-video cable and a coaxial digital out. Even had a truck come out and the installer brought the same box that I had. HE didn't know what a S-video cable was. Anywho I just called enough times until I got someone that knew what tehy were talking about.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Given that Comcast along with Motorola is coming out with their own PVR set top box, I cannot imagine that they would have any interest in helping TiVo's to work better. The "flakeyness" of the IR blaster would be a selling point for their integrated boxes.


----------



## Bucket772 (Oct 17, 2003)

I just hope that the PVR's that the offer have the flexablity and features that the Tivo has. If its as cheesy as the on screen guide loaded with ads, then I will stick to the Tivo and the marginally effective IR Blasters.


----------



## mojoTivo (Oct 11, 2003)

Success!!!!!!!!!

I have to say, I'm shocked, but I now have serial control!

A couple of weeks ago I spoke with an engineer at Charter in NC. He said he'd look into it and call me back. Later that same day, I left town on business for two weeks. What I didn't know until five minutes ago (didn't get the message) is that he called back a day later to say he had turned it on.

On a lark, I tried serial control this morning and found that it worked. When I went screaming in to my spose to share the great news she told me the engineer had called the day after I left to say it worked. Sweet!

Bottom line, I have three DCT-2000 boxen in the house one connected to a Philips S1/SA and another connected to the Pioneer 810 (the third isn't hooked to a tivo at the moment). Both tivos can now control the box via serial. I have changed the setting from "IR Blaster" to "Serial" in each box, run the test, and received the message "Tivo was able to change the channel via serial control". I use the "GI" setting in each case (tried "Motorola" and it worked too). Still works with IR Blaster disconnected.

I'll call the engineer on Monday to thank him. I'll ask him if there is any data he would like to share that could help others get this working. If so, I'll post it here. 

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions and comments. My new "dream" is that this is part of a trend toward enabling serial control, and not just an isolated incident of an excellent, highly-responsive Charter employee providing good service. It is undoubtely the latter, hopefully it is the former as well.

mojoTivo

P.S. Speed of channel change is the same when going directly to a specific channel, however, speed is now very fast when simply pressing the "Channel Up/Down" button. I'd suspect that channel up/down is a discreet serial code. Very cool!


----------



## cyex (Oct 25, 2003)

FWIW, I have Comcast & Series 2 Tivo. Called Comcast to ak about the serial port--confused the life out of them.
Let it go for awhile but really hated the IR Blaster.
Then remembered how ignorant the installer had been and hooked up the serial. Redid setup and all has worked wonderfully since.
Hey mojoTivo--I also then went in triumph to my spouse--you didn't say--did your's actually give a crap at all? (My wife has many wonderful qualities, but the one made work hard not to yawn.)


----------



## mojoTivo (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cyex _
> *FWIW, I have Comcast & Series 2 Tivo. Called Comcast to ak about the serial port--confused the life out of them.
> Let it go for awhile but really hated the IR Blaster.
> Then remembered how ignorant the installer had been and hooked up the serial. Redid setup and all has worked wonderfully since.
> Hey mojoTivo--I also then went in triumph to my spouse--you didn't say--did your's actually give a crap at all? (My wife has many wonderful qualities, but the one made work hard not to yawn.) *


ROFL!!!!!!! I just went downstairs and read her your post. She's laughing now too. Our wives are similar in this regard, many wonderful qualities, and yet no consuming interest in A/V equipment. I can't imagine why... 

mojoTivo


----------



## Mchero (Dec 20, 2001)

CONGRATS MOJOTIVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You should be nominated Tivo Forum member of the month!

It's people like you that help others! I commend you for sticking it out and giving it all you got! You did it!

I was reading the posts above from ;
*Stromkie;*
I hate to be another cynic here, but you don't really have a shot at making this happen. Here's why:
*RAMBLE RAMBLE RAMBLE*

*Mbernste:*
Your chances are less than zero, let me tell you why. 
*RAMBLE RAMBLE RAMBLE*

Need I say more?

Congrats


----------



## sibble-comp (Nov 11, 2003)

Just wanted to let y'all know what I've come up with on this subject.

I am up here in Vancouver, BC, Canada with Shaw cable. I spent a good portion of the day on the phone trying to get serial port control of my DCT2000 working. After talking to Motorola Cable tech support and my provider, here is what has to happen to enable serial port control by the user:

1) your cableco has to send the "'app_if enable' command from their billing software" to your box (info from motorola)

2) cableco may have to reinintialize your dct2000 for this to work, the tech at Shaw enabled the feaure but it didn't work until he had rebooted my box. Once that was done all was okay.

Hope that helps folks.


----------



## Mchero (Dec 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sibble-comp _
> *Hope that helps folks. *


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## cabledude (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the authorization of the serial port is not currently possible through Shaw cable. 

I am Ron representative 0326 from Shaw.

At this time we have specific reasons in which we will not be implementing this feature. I can't get to specific with the details, all I can say is that it is not completely out of the realm of possibility that we would activate this at some point, but we are not at this time. If we do make it available, we will advertise it on shaw.ca.

So, there is no reason to call us to have this function activated. 

Thanks

-CableDude-


----------



## Mchero (Dec 20, 2001)

Specific Reasons..... That's a new one. Thank god I have Comcast!

RM



> _Originally posted by cabledude _
> *Hey Guys,
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the authorization of the serial port is not currently possible through Shaw cable.
> ...


----------



## cd_mackenzie (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Ron Representative 0326 from Shaw,

I would like your assistance in arranging for a full refund on my Shaw digital cable box. I purchased it in late May as a gift for my wife, and then before activating it, I spent some time getting it working with Snapstream's BeyondTV so that BeyondTV could change the channels using the serial cable. The idea was that we would use BeyondTV to record shows off the digital channels that my wife can't otherwise watch due to her shift work. I had it working. Having done my "due diligence" I then called to activate my cable box. Then it broke; the serial interface no longer worked. So, it is totally useless to us now. You can even check my account to see that we're not using it.. we haven't been able to use any of our free pay-per-view credits and our 3 months is almost up.

I do not want to purchase Shaw's PVR product. For one thing your product was WAY WAY too late on the market, and I already had an investment in my own Home Theatre PC. More importantly, it lacks some pretty big features that we need.

I have the potential to be a pretty lucrative customer for Shaw. I already have the full home package plus Xtreme internet. I could potentially be a customer for Shaw business internet services products. I would be a customer for your VOIP product, but again, you are WAY, WAY too late on that count, I have already signed up with Primus TalkBroadband.

So I am pretty confused why you think I am the enemy. Maybe you think I am going to try to hack my digital terminal through the serial port, as if that was even possible? The funny thing is that the port is active on unsubscribed terminals!

Let me know how I can follow up with you to get my $99 refund.

Thanks!



> _Originally posted by cabledude _
> *Hey Guys,
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the authorization of the serial port is not currently possible through Shaw cable.
> ...


----------



## PressureDrop (Sep 20, 2004)

I am in the metro Atlanta area and have Comcast digital cable. I have spoken with the customer service department and they are going to send a request to both engineering and billing for the 'app_if enable' command and then reboot my boxes. I'll post an update if anything happens 


-Zac-


----------



## Mchero (Dec 20, 2001)

Keep us posted Zac!



> _Originally posted by PressureDrop _
> *I am in the metro Atlanta area and have Comcast digital cable. I have spoken with the customer service department and they are going to send a request to both engineering and billing for the 'app_if enable' command and then reboot my boxes. I'll post an update if anything happens
> 
> -Zac- *


----------



## drmike29 (Sep 22, 2004)

Zac,
Where's the update? Does it work?


----------



## Battery (Dec 3, 2004)

bump


----------



## xxxxxxx (Aug 24, 2004)

I work for charter and I also have tried to get the serial port enabled. I have checked with the engineers in the headend. I was told that this was a feature on the dct but was never activated by motorola before shipping them out. We also have some dct's that have s-video ports that do not work for the same reason. I was told there was nothing they could do for me.


----------



## unixb0y (Oct 19, 2005)

Shaw customers can put in a "Voice of the Customer" request when contacting support.

I created a website called shawenablemyserialport.ca

Hopefully enough people will put in a "Voice of the Customer" request and shaw will enable the serial port.

In the meantime, subscribe to the blog feed and every couple of months, we can bombrd shaw with requests.


----------



## kinematic (Jun 27, 2006)

After going through Shaw's tech support and discussing it with Motorola I've decided to file a complaint to the CRTC about Shaw and the serial port.

I'll post any results if I get any from them.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

bkeyport said:


> here's another factoid - If you have a serial port, AND Comcast found out about it, they'd deactivate your box saying it was needing an upgrade to a non-serial port box.
> 
> How fun is that.
> 
> Hope charter isn't THAT brain dead.


Odd. I just signed up for Comcast service last month, with digital cable box, the installer installed a Motorola digital cable box (I don't remember the exact model number, DCT 2000 or 2500; something like that) with serial port. I did a quick search on this forum, and discovered this model works perfectly with the serial port, so I attached the serial cable connecting the cable box to my TiVo, did guided settup with serial port connection, and it has worked flawlessly ever since, with no further effort on my part. If Comcast were trying to get rid of cable boxes with serial ports, why did they deliver a brand new one to my address last month?

I guess a lot depends on your "luck" about what part of the country you happen to be in and what kind of infrastructure is being used there by the cable company.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

I've had three or four of these (DCT-2000). All have had working serial ports. The high-definition boxes in this area (and all areas?) do not have serial ports. The local office people located a suitable serial-enabled box for me the last time I went in, with no complaints. My impression was that these boxes are being phased out for new models that mostly lack serial ports....dunno whether that is intentionally directed at DVR users or just a cost-savings technique . 
Comcast of Woodbury, New Jersey.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

In markets where Comcast are simulcasting all channels in digital they are rolling out the DCT 700 which is a digital only box and much smaller than the DCT-2000. I'm guessing that in these markets all new boxes will be the 700 with 2000's being replaced as they break.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

This is a really, really old thread, but nevertheless...

About 2 years ago all Comcast systems enabled the serial ports on those Motorola boxes that have them. They wanted to be more competitive with DirectTV and Dish in offering features. While they won't advertise the fact that its turned on, the TiVo should be able to work with the serial port. Unfortunately the newer HD boxes don't have serial so its kind of a moot point. I've since not only switched to an HD box, I moved and switched from Comcast (Motorola) to Cablevision (Scientific Atlanta), but I've never had a missed channel change with the IR Blaster and the respective HD boxes and I don't have to use an IR fort. My parents on the other hand, have Comcast an the DCT-6200 and have to use an IR fort due to other IR interference, so your mileage may vary.


----------

